

Front Cover of Bloomberg Businessweek - ybrushinator
http://www.zinio.com/pages/BloombergBusinessweek/Aug-11Aug-24-2014/416312244/pg-1

======
stephenitis
I am disgusted by this cover. It's like Kevin Rose's feature in Businessweek
in 2006
[http://images.businessweek.com/mz/06/33/0633covdc.gif](http://images.businessweek.com/mz/06/33/0633covdc.gif)
but worse in so many more ways.

It's so easy for media to generalize a huge group of individuals working,
engineering, and building successes and failures in Silicon Valley. This only
exacerbates the problems leading to protest and general feelings of dislike
towards all things tech here.

This is one issue of Bloomberg Businessweek that makes me sad I ever picked up
or purchased one in the past. If there is a bright light at the end of this
tunnel, please tell me.

~~~
stephenitis
realized this might be a bot posting. account created 6 days ago and about
is...

ybrushinator about: Spokesperson for a group of (5) individuals looking for
seat time at your table.

